# Vman's Salmon THIS is incredible



## supervman (Jul 3, 2008)

ONLY USE FRESH BEAN SPROUTS. 
Using canned - well - It'll ruin it. 

*FISH SALMON VMAN’S SZECHUAN SALMON*

This is SOOOO GOOOD ! 
I make this at home all the time. Even my kids love it.
I have made it at Tailgates and it disappears immediately. 

NOTE: When making for tailgates you can premix the Rice Wine Vinegar, Chili Oil and Soy Sauce but bring to room temp before tossing w Sprouts and Chives for the Fish Topping.
ALSO NOTE: Chili Oil needs refrigeration after opening or making.

Ingredients: 
Fresh Salmon Fillets - Size of your preference
Pistachio Nuts - Shelled or you shell, then Mortar or (Food process into little chunks) 
Sriracha Sauce ( it has the "rooster" on the label) 
Chili Oil - purchased or homemade (recipe on foodnetwork.com)
Rice Wine Vinegar
Soy Sauce
FRESH Bean Sprouts - From the Vegetable section
Fresh Chives. - (cut into 1/4 - 1/2" Pieces)

Process:
Remove Skin from Salmon Fillet
Remove “dark meat” from Salmon fillet - (midline on back)
Rub fish with Sriracha Sauce Coating BOTH Sides (wear plastic gloves) 
Roll Fish in Ground Pistachio nuts To cover both sides well(use a Mortar and Pestle or Food Processor to grind nuts) 

Pan Fry Crusted Fillet in a TBSP or Two of Olive Oil to desired doneness and place on serving plate. 

WHILE FISH IS COOKING prepare the Fish Topping:
In a Small Bowl Mix: ( Per 1 Lb of Fish Fillet ) 
1 TBSP Chili Oil
1 TBSP Rice Wine Vinegar (White) 
1 TBSP Soy Sauce 
1 TBSP of Fresh Chives
1 Hand Full of Fresh Bean Sprouts ( NOT CANNED ) 

TOSS ABOVE THEN PLACE ON TOP OF Cooked FILLET on Plate. 

I serve this with a bed of Wasabi Mashed Potatoes.

Final Note: Thinner Fillets will cook on Med Hi heat about 1-2 minutes per side. Steaks will run 2-3 min per side depending on thickness.

*OH - and the WASABI MASHED POTATOES are EASY*
Just make your favorite Mashed Potatoes. 
I usually Make them from Raw Taters but have found Idahoan Brand of Instant Flakes to be quite tasty. 

Once yer taters are made: 
Add about a Tsp of Wasabi Powder for each serving. 
Mix Well. 
Add Salt and Pepper to taste
Add Garlic Powder to taste
Mix well again. 
Top it off with a pat of butter. 
Oh Yeaah.


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 3, 2008)

I've had pecan crusted grouper before and that was good.....this sounds like it could make for a fancy dinner.  Thanks VMan!!


----------



## richtee (Jul 3, 2008)

Where's the smoke/grill? 

Interesting sounding tho...


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 3, 2008)

Richtee Rich, my smoker and BBQ is on my back deck covered kitchen area. (grins)

Heck that is a great recipe, cook it like you want it........you want the guy to come over and light your charcol or turn your propane on for you too?


----------



## richtee (Jul 3, 2008)

Heh.. I'm just sayin'... Hey... I use an OVEN for gawd's sakes!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like a great recipe! Thanks for sharing it. Just might give it a try this weekend.


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 3, 2008)

Grins, Richtee, oven spelled backwards is Nevo.


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 8, 2008)

Stay tuned for Q-vue, we're doing this recipe on some King Salmon tonight.


----------



## abelman (Jul 8, 2008)

This sounds very good and I think a few around here might try some mods...Thanks VMan !!


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 9, 2008)

man oh man oh man, I have salmon recipes that are good, but this one (with my few custom mods) scored an awesome 9+ stars out of 10.


----------



## supervman (Jul 9, 2008)

Brother you knocked it out! 
Recipes are just a guide. 
Isn't that good?  Try rubbin it w a little of that Sriracha. Or did ya? First pic looks pretty reddish. 
Nice Q Vue too !


----------

